
Ask HN: How can I delete my HN account? - grubles
A few posts that have made it to the front page, mostly the article about the developer in San Francisco complaining about the homeless, have really turned me off to HN. No, this isn&#x27;t a quick&#x2F;rash decision. And, no I don&#x27;t believe HN is turning into Reddit. I simply wish to delete my account and subsequently remove my comments. How can I go about doing this?
======
greenyoda
As far as I know, there's no way for a user to delete their own account, and
your postings and comments never get deleted (because other users' comments
are dependent on them). You can contact the moderator at hn@ycombinator.com to
confirm this.

------
nkurz
There is no automated method. Write email to 'hn@ycombinator.com'. A very
advanced AI (he pretends to be named Dan) will likely accommodate your
request.

------
icedchai
Why bother? Just sign out and stop using it.

